# Say What???



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

I guess I'm getting to old for this stuff. All the abbreviations leave me cold. 
I spent 20 years in the military and thought they were bad but I guess the new Text messaging craze has left me behind:nono2: 
Time to dig out my 8 track and turntable


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Since you have internet access, I'd suggest that Google is a great resource for clearing up that kind of confusion. You just plug the abbreviation into entry line and hit the "Search" button and if there are multiple entries, you try to narrow it down.

Does your post apply to the R-15 specifically or are you just speaking generally?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Bud33, Welcome to DBSTalk.  

I am sure that some of the thread topics are confusing for some to decipher, but the content should better spell out what is exactly meant. Any question you have regarding the R15, please feel free to post.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

bidger said:


> Since you have internet access, I'd suggest that Google is a great resource for clearing up that kind of confusion. You just plug the abbreviation into entry line and hit the "Search" button and if there are multiple entries, you try to narrow it down.
> 
> Does your post apply to the R-15 specifically or are you just speaking generally?


My post was made after reading numerous posts in the R-15 group although, I guess it could be considered general also!

As an example, I pulled these from one thread.
CSR, VOD, GUI, SBCHE
Don't think Google will help:nono2:


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Customer Service Rep
Video On Demand
Graphical User Interface

SOUTHWESTERN BELL HOME ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## fredo (Dec 1, 2005)

try http://acronymfinder.com to help decipher some of that stuff.


----------



## I8>DVR (Jan 25, 2006)

Bud33 said:


> My post was made after reading numerous posts in the R-15 group although, I guess it could be considered general also!
> 
> As an example, I pulled these from one thread.
> CSR, VOD, GUI, SBCHE
> ...


All but one of those showed up in Wikipedia also, sometimes it can be fairly accurate. You can also get a direct search plugin for it, for use with firefox, if you are using it for a browser.


----------

